# Mal wieder Dolomitenrunde



## muddymartin (3. Mai 2011)

Ende Juli wollen wir 4 Tage in die Dolos, um etwa die folgende Route aus der Bike 03/2008 abzufahren

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=570

Der grobe Streckenverlauf dort:

1. Tag: St. Virgil - Pederü  Faneshütte  Limojoch   Rifugio Croda da Lago

2. Tag: Rifugio Croda da Lago  Forcella Ambrizzola - Rifugio
Città di Fiume  Passo Staulanza    Malga Casera Vescova - Cordella  Alleghe  Savinier  Digonera   Pian di Salesei   Arabba  Seilbahn zum Porta Vescovo   Bindelweg - Rifugio Viel del Pan

3. Tag: Rifugio Viel del Pan  Rifugio Baita Fredarola  Pordoi Pass  Arabba - Passo Campolongo  Rifugio La Marmotta  Rifugio Pralongià - Pra de Stores - Armentarola  St. Kassian  Cracionara  Anvi  St. Leonhard  Ciastel  Valgiarei  Arciara  Fornacia  Lunz  Wengen  Runch  Ritjoch  Pederü - St. Virgil

Da uns eigentlich 4 Tage zur Verfügung stehen, würden wir gerne einen halben Start- und Endtag einplanen (z.B. am Anreisetag nur bis zur Faneshütte fahren) un ddann die Tour etwas strecken. Angepeilter Tagesanstieg läge so bei 1500-2000hm (abgesehen von den beiden Halbtagen)
Wer hat Vorschläge zur Etappeneinteilung, Erweiterung und ggf. Alternativunterkünften? Vielen Dank im Voraus ​


----------



## dede (4. Mai 2011)

Würde in und um Cortina noch ein paar nette Trailabschnitte mit einbauen (z.B. Passo Posporcora, Trail runter zur Malga Pezze di Paru etc.), evtl. auch mit Seilbahnauffahrten kombinieren. Ideal für einen halben zusätzlichen Tag wäre die Verlängerung des Bindelwegs auf dem unbekannteren Abschnitt zurück nach Saviner ("Anfahrt" durch die Sottogudaschlucht bis zum Padonsessellift und mit dem dann hoch - alternativ natürlich auch auf der extrem steilen Schotterpiste, ist aber suboptimal).
Die im Artikel angedachte Querung nach Arabba ist ebenfalls wenig spannend. Würde stattdessen von Alleghe hoch zum Col dei Baldi (mit der Bahn). und dann via Pescul-L'Andria-Posalz auf dei Strada della vena bis Castello Andraz, dann am Südabhang des Col di Lana entlang und via Malga Cherz nach Arabba.
Campolongo würde ich persönlich komplett weglassen (nur Straße oder alternativ unangenehmes Schieben aufwärts) und stattdessen gleich zum Passo Incisa hochfahren.
Am letzten Tag statt der Hangquerung im Abteital würde ich auf jeden Fall die (steile inkl. 10-15 Min Schiebepassage) via Heiligkreuhospiz bevorzugen
Etappen: 
1. Tag Start statt in St. Vigil z.B. am Eingang des Wengentals (z.B. am Sportpltz in Lunz), dann das Ritjoch wie angedacht und Ü auf Fanes/LaVarella, 
2. Tag je nachdem wieviel Zeit ihr in Cortina investieren wollt Ü im Rif. Croda da Lago (sehr einfach) oder aber weiter am Paso Staulanza respektive in Alleghe
3. Tag Ü in der Bindelweghütte ein Muß (aus mehreren Gründen: Panorama, Bindelweg frei und somit gut fahrbar, ideal mit letzter Gondelauffahrt kombinierbar)
4. Tag durch die etwas veränderte Aufteilung (Ritjoch am ersten Tag bereits) könnt ihr locker noch die Heiligkreuzvariante mit einbauen und rollt dann gemütlich aus....

Weitere Details gerne falls ihr noch Fragen habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (4. Mai 2011)

@dede: klingt gut, danke  Werde mir die Vorschläge mal anschauen und mich ggf. nochmals melden. Zumindest die Idee, den Tourstart Richtung Lunz vorzuverlegen werde ich in jedem Fall in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## kleinweiler (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade auf deinen Beitrag gestossen. Wir haben letztes Jahr eine ähnliche Tour gemacht, wobei wir auch die Tour aus dem Bike-Magazin auf 4 Tage aufgebohrt haben.

1.Tag: St. Virgil - Pederü  Faneshütte  Limojoch Misurinasee.
Landschaftlich grandiose Strecke, die Auffahrt zum Misurinasee ist zum größten Teil Asphalt. Der Misurinasee ist aber ein toller Ort zum Übernachten mit Blick auf die Drei Zinnen.

2.Tag: Misurinasee- Passo Tre Croci- Cortina - Rifugio Croda da Lago  Forcella Ambrizzola - Rifugio Città di Fiume  Alleghe
Ebenfalls tolle Strecke, die Trails hinunter nach Alleghe sind absolute Spitze

3.Tag: Alleghe - Passo Fedaia -Bindelweg- Rifugio Viel del Pan-Arabba
Die Auffahrt zum Passo Fedaia ist Asphalt, es gibt zwar neben der Strasse zum großen Teil einen Weg aber auf Asphalt war es etwas leichter. Der Weg zum Bindelweg ist eine Stunde Schieben/Tragen, also eine ziemliche Schinderei. Lohnt sich allerdings, da man den Bindelweg unbedingt mal gefahren sein muss.

4.Tag: Arabba- Pralongia - Heiligkreuzschutzhaus - Ritjoch -St.Vigil
Noch mal eine recht anspruchsvolle Strecke zum Abschluss mit 3 Anstiegen. Landschaftlich aber wieder super.

Insgesamt eine wunderschöne Tour, sehr zu empfehlen. Bei Fragen jederzeit melden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## dede (9. Mai 2011)

Der Weg zum Bindelweg ist eine Stunde Schieben/Tragen, also eine ziemliche Schinderei. Lohnt sich allerdings, da man den Bindelweg unbedingt mal gefahren sein muss.[/FONT][/COLOR]

Nicht zwangsläufig wenn man bereits vorher zum Rifugio Padon hochfährt (oder gar den Sessellift nimmt!). Noch schöner ist übrigens die Verlängerung des Bindelwegs via Passo Padon, Crepe Rosse, Rifugio Migon nach Saviner....


----------



## muddymartin (23. Mai 2012)

kleinweiler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade auf deinen Beitrag gestossen. Wir haben letztes Jahr eine ähnliche Tour gemacht, wobei wir auch die Tour aus dem Bike-Magazin auf 4 Tage aufgebohrt haben.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rainer,
muss Deinen Beitrag nochmal aufgreifen, nachdem wir letztes Jahr nicht in die Dolomiten sind sondern in der Schweiz waren und die Dolos dieses Jahr in Angrif nehmen 
Gibt es zu der Tour vielleicht GPS-Daten? 
Gruß
Martin


----------



## yann.roux (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Rainer,
ich hätte auch Interesse an GPS Daten, falls vorhanden.
Wir wollen in einer Woche in der Gegend eine Tour machen und würde mir helfen bei der Plannung.
Gruss,
Yann


----------



## Ruderbock (2. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Da hier in den Tipps zahlreiche Seilbahnen genannt wurden, eine Frage:

Von PESCUL hoch Richtung Col del Baldi, bzw. über RIF. FERTAZZA auf MONTE FERTAZZA: nimmt der nun auch bikes mit??

In dem Via Migra Buch von Ralf Glaser (ist ja erst gut ein Jahr alt) steht, dass nicht. Im neuen Traumtouren Transalp (ganz neu) von Ulrich Stanciu kann man aber eine rich-track-Tour kaufen, die diese Lifte beinhaltet.

Zweite Frage:
Der zweite Sessellift hoch zu Heilig-Kreuz-Hospiz soll jetzt wohl neuerdings auch bikes mitnehmen, wieviel muss man dann noch schieben, fast nichtsmehr, oder?

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## pommespeter (2. Juni 2012)

ich hätte eine kurze zwischenfrage zur auffahrt zum croda da lago.
die komplette fahrbarkeit mit ax rucksack wurde ja schon öfters in frage gestellt. beim stöbern im net bin ich auf die seite von cortinabike gestoßen. da wird der 428er über mortisa, der weiter oben in die normale auffahrt mündet oder alternativ sogar der 434er über rif. lago ajal der dann direkt am lago federa mündet als fahrbar empfohlen.
da man bei der klassischen auffahrt öfters von nervenden hüttentaxis liest, würde ich das heuer probieren. 
weiß jemand näheres? 
apropo jemand, vielen dank dede. deine tips letztes jahr waren gold wert.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2012)

pommespeter schrieb:


> ich hätte eine kurze zwischenfrage zur auffahrt zum croda da lago.
> die komplette fahrbarkeit mit ax rucksack wurde ja schon öfters in frage gestellt. beim stöbern im net bin ich auf die seite von cortinabike gestoßen. da wird der 428er über mortisa, der weiter oben in die normale auffahrt mündet oder alternativ sogar der 434er über rif. lago ajal der dann direkt am lago federa mündet als fahrbar empfohlen.
> da man bei der klassischen auffahrt öfters von nervenden hüttentaxis liest, würde ich das heuer probieren.
> weiß jemand näheres?
> apropo jemand, vielen dank dede. deine tips letztes jahr waren gold wert.



Wir haben vor Jahren dort eine Gruppe getroffen, die glaub ich einen der Wege genommen haben und überwiegend getragen/geschoben haben.


----------



## MATTESM (3. Juni 2012)

Ruderbock: Vom Lift zur Hütte sinds nur noch ein paar Minuten. 
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (4. Juni 2012)

@ Ruderbock: s. Mattes (den größten Teil davon kannst sogar fahren), Col dei Baldi nimmt schon seit geraumer Zeit Bikes mit, allerdings haben die beiden Sektionen in der Vergangenheit nicht immer parallelen Saisonstart gehabt => ggf. beim Silvano Rudatis nachfragen!

Zum Palmieri-Uphill: 434er kannst komplett vergessen, ich denke aber, daß Cortinabike sich auf die Querung ab der Ponte Pezzi de Paru rüber über den Cason de Macarogn zur eigtl. Croda da Lago Auffahrt bezieht?!? Die ist an sich sehr empfehlenswert, zumal man vorher noch den kaum bekannten Trail runter zur  Malga Pezzi de Paru dranbasteln kann.
Ebenso absolut sinnfrei ist der 431er ab dem Cason de Macarogn (ist im oberen Teil ggf. eine nihct unspannende Trailvariante ABWÄRTS bis auf ewta 1.800m Höhe, wo man dann rechtshaltend zur Anstiegstrasse rüberqueren kann)
Von Mortisa kommend (ist anfangs ja Teerstraße) kann man durchaus rüberqueren, wobei der 428er selbst einige brutal steile Rampen beinhaltet. Besser ist es an der Kreuzung erstmal Richtung Lago Ajal zu kurbeln (auch nicht gerade ebenes Terrain!) und dann zum Cason de Macarogn raufzufahren. Weiter dann wie bei obiger Querung zur Standardauffahrtspiste.....


----------



## muddymartin (11. Juni 2012)

Komme bei meinen Planungen einfach nicht weiter,trotz etlicher Runden aus dem Forum und Literatur brauch ich nochmal Eure Inspiration basierend auf den obigen Überlegungen
 Randdaten der Tour:
- Start Bruneck oder St. Virgil
- Tagesetappen 1500-2000hm (ggf. + zusätzliche Höhenmeter durch Liftunterstützung)
- insgesamt 5 Tage, An- und Abfahrtstag jeweils nur halbe Tage
- Hüttenübernachtungen wären schön aber kein Muss
- hoher Trailanteil, bis S2 kein Problem
- Schiebepassagen ggf. auch ok


----------



## Seriousbiker (12. Juni 2012)

pommespeter schrieb:


> ich hätte eine kurze zwischenfrage zur auffahrt zum croda da lago.
> die komplette fahrbarkeit mit ax rucksack wurde ja schon öfters in frage gestellt.


 
Diese Frage muss man sich in den Dolomiten zum Teil sowieso stellen. Einfach hoch, ein wenig Schieben und die Aussicht oben mit See entschädigt für die paar Anstrengungen.


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2012)

Nur so ein Vorschlag (ist an sich ein ziemlicher Klassiker mit vielen Highlights und diversen Variationsmöglichkeiten)
1. Tag: Bruneck - Kronplatz (per Bahn), ggf. eine der Abfahrten (Herrensteig, 4er via Stephansdorfer Alm oder den Panoramaweg via Moosener Kaser) und dann nach St. Vigil.
2. Tag: St. Vigil-Fanes-Col Locia-St. Kassian-St. Leonhard-Valgiarei-Armentara-La Crusc
3. Tag: La Crusc-St. Kasssian-Piz Soregabahn-Pralongia-Campolongopaß-Arabba-Pota Vescovo (per Bahn)-Albergo Lezuo-Pordoipaß-Canazei (eine der Trailmöglichkeiten)-Auffahrt per Bahn (nur 1. Sektion möglich, 2. Sektion für Bikeparknutzer reserviert. Evtl. alternativ die Rodellabahn hoch) und Bike-Albergo Pordoi-Bindelweg-Bindelweghütte
4. Tag: zweiter (östliche Verlängerung) Teil des Bindelwegs-Padonhütte-Passo Crepe Rosse-Ronch-Saviner-Alleghe-Col dei Baldi (per Bahn)-Forcella Pescul-Pescul-Fedare-Rifugio Averau (per Sesslellift oder fahren)
5. Tag: Averau-Cinque Torri-Pezzi de Parutrail-Pocol-Pie Tofana-Crepe de Cianderou-Passo Posporcora-Fanestal aufwärts-Limojoch-Pederü-Pederütrail-Zwischenwasser-maria Saalen-Reischach


----------



## muddymartin (12. Juni 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Nur so ein Vorschlag (ist an sich ein ziemlicher Klassiker mit vielen Highlights und diversen Variationsmöglichkeiten)
> 1. Tag: Bruneck - Kronplatz (per Bahn), ggf. eine der Abfahrten (Herrensteig, 4er via Stephansdorfer Alm oder den Panoramaweg via Moosener Kaser) und dann nach St. Vigil.
> 2. Tag: St. Vigil-Fanes-Col Locia-St. Kassian-St. Leonhard-Valgiarei-Armentara-La Crusc
> 3. Tag: La Crusc-St. Kasssian-Piz Soregabahn-Pralongia-Campolongopaß-Arabba-Pota Vescovo (per Bahn)-Albergo Lezuo-Pordoipaß-Canazei (eine der Trailmöglichkeiten)-Auffahrt per Bahn (nur 1. Sektion möglich, 2. Sektion für Bikeparknutzer reserviert. Evtl. alternativ die Rodellabahn hoch) und Bike-Albergo Pordoi-Bindelweg-Bindelweghütte
> ...


 
Vielen Dank Dede  Alle Highlights drin, die ich mir so vorgestellt habe. 
Habe mal versucht das ganze bei bike-gps nachzufahren, nehme aber an das passt so (bei der 4. Etappe binich mir nicht ganz sicher). Abfahrt nach Canazei hab ich weggelassen, kann man ja noch spontan einbauen. Durch die Seilbahnauffahrten hat man auch zeitlich viel Spielraum und kann das ganze wetter oder fitnessabhängig machen.

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...9_88410.3_120764.9_172818.7&t=1339506593&hp=1


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2012)

Kann Uli's Tourenplaner im Büro nicht öffnen, aber es müßte bis auf den Pezzi de Paru-Trail (den hat der Uli leider nicht im Planer) alles drin und nachvollziehbar sein. Einfach nach der Abfahrt von den 5 Torri runter bis zur Straßenmündung am Pian Cianzope (der Uli fährt da stattdessen bereits vor der Straßenmündung rechts durch die Murenabgangszone "Boa Cinque Torri"). Paßstraße Ri Cortina bis zu einer Linkskehre, in der von links der 406er mündet. Gegenüber (etwas versteckt hinter einer Leitplanke geht der kleine Trail weg, auf dem man zur Alm runter kommt).
Wenn du die Canazeiabfahrt wegläßt kannst ja ggf. noch ein anderes Highlight einbauen und einen der Alleghetrails mitnehmen.... Eine in meinen Augen ebenso lohnenswerte Variante wär die Verbindung via Rifugio Citta di Fiume und über die Forcella Ambrizzola nach Cortina (in dieser Richtung etwa 30-45 Min schieben, dafür schöne Trails abwärts, u.a. ab dem Lago Federa auf anspruchsvollem S2 Trail bis zur Mündung an einer Forststraße, der man rechts raus zur klassischen Croda da Lago Auffahrt folgt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (12. Juni 2012)

Nachtrag: Von der Pezzi de Paru Alm zum Lago Ajal kann man auch (recht anspruchsvoll) runtertrailen (ist beim Uli auch nicht drauf!). Dazu erstmal die Straße links Ri Pocol rausrollen und an nem kleinen Parkplatz rechts weg (Markierung hab ich grad nicht im Kopf) und bis zum kleinen Seeauge


----------



## kleinweiler (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, dass ich auf die Frage der GPS-Daten noch nicht geantwortet habe, ich war ein paar Tage nicht mehr im Internet. 
Leider lag unsere Dolomitentour in meiner Vor-Garmin Zeit, d.h. ich kann leider nicht mit GPS-Daten dienen. Die von uns gefahrene Route kann ich aber absolut weiterempfehlen, war absolut geil. Allerdings waren auch einige heftige Anstiege dabei. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## muddymartin (13. Juni 2012)

@dede:
Eine Abwandlung könnte sein, am zweiten Tag von St. Virgil via Crusc da Rit und Heilig Kreuz nach Kassian bis zur Bindelweghütte. 
Vorteil: Fanestal wird nicht zweimal durchfahren . 
Nachteile: Col de Locia würde wegfallen. 
Wäre das eine empfehlenswerte Option?


----------



## MATTESM (13. Juni 2012)

auf jeden Fall lohnend: Armentarawiesen optisch herrlich  -  Trail bis zur HeiligKreuzhütte zwar mit ein paar Schiebestücken aber direkt unter der senkrechten Wand beeindrucken mit viel viel Weitblick  -  Heiligkreuzhütte eine der schönesten Hütten der Welt  -  Trail nach St Kassian spaßig und flowig...

Grüße, natürlich auch an Dede
..m..


----------



## dede (13. Juni 2012)

Würde ich absolut als eine Option sehen. Lediglich der Uphill bis zum Ritjoch ist nicht besonders prickelnd (kann man aber mit der Bahn zum Ju/Joch abkürzen). Letzlich gewinnst du damit aber nicht viel, den Heiligkreuztrail hast du eh drin. Problem dabei wäre vielmehr, daß du mitten am Tag in den Trail fahren würdest, was wanderertechnisch keine gute Idee darstellt, denn der kann (muß natürlich nicht) seeeeehr stark von Rotsockenvolk frequentiert sein. Deswegen ist es an sich empfehlenswerter auf La Crusc zu nächtigen (Hütte ein Traum, s.a. Mattes) und den Trail frühmorgens (dann ganz allein) anzugehen. Es wäre natürlich möglich an einem Tag vom Kronplatz bis La Crusc zu gelangen, das würde dann quasi die Königslösung sein! 
Wenn du Fanes oben bist kannst du ja einfach bis zum Col Locia rübertrailen und dann in Einbahnstraßenmanier wieder zurückfahren (der Abschnitt durch die Latschen wird aufwärts etwas anspruchsvoller, das Hochtal ist aber zu genial um es einfach komplett weg zu lassen), lohnt allemal zumal die meisten auf der Passage runter zur Capann Alpina ohnehin wenig Spaß haben.
Hab mir gestern deinen Track zu Hause angesehen, das Auf und Ab zwischen Bioch und Incisa kannst du viel schöner mit der direkten und sehr aussichtsreichen Verbindung entlang des Pralongiakamms (2 kurze Schiebestellen) "entschärfen", sparst dir dabei noch ein paar Hm und kommst dann von oben zum Incisapaß runter.


----------



## dede (13. Juni 2012)

Apropos, je nachdem wie voll du dir die Tour packen willst geht sich noch ein sensationeller Zusatzkringel aus (mit Start in St. Andrä/Brixen): Bahn hoch und zum Halsl (teilw. anspruchsvolle Trailabschnitte)-Würzjoch-Teile der Peitlerkofelumrundung inkl. Medalgesalm und Bronsoijochtrail-Gömajoch-Würzjoch-Maurerberghütte-Lüsnerjoch. Dann entweder einen der Trails ins Tal oder aber traumhaft auf der Höhe über den Glittner Kamm respektive See bis zum Jakobsstöckel und dann runter ins untere Gadertal bzw. zur Kronplatzbahn. Kostet insgesamt aber nen guten Tag Zusatzaufwand!


----------



## muddymartin (13. Juni 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Würde ich absolut als eine Option sehen. Lediglich der Uphill bis zum Ritjoch ist nicht besonders prickelnd (kann man aber mit der Bahn zum Ju/Joch abkürzen). Letzlich gewinnst du damit aber nicht viel, den Heiligkreuztrail hast du eh drin. Problem dabei wäre vielmehr, daß du mitten am Tag in den Trail fahren würdest, was wanderertechnisch keine gute Idee darstellt, denn der kann (muß natürlich nicht) seeeeehr stark von Rotsockenvolk frequentiert sein. Deswegen ist es an sich empfehlenswerter auf La Crusc zu nächtigen (Hütte ein Traum, s.a. Mattes) und den Trail frühmorgens (dann ganz allein) anzugehen. Es wäre natürlich möglich an einem Tag vom Kronplatz bis La Crusc zu gelangen, das würde dann quasi die Königslösung sein!


 
Würde ich im Moment favorisieren, evtl. den Startort sogar auf St. Vigil verlegen und den Kronplatz auslassen (oder von der Ankunftszeit/Wetter abhängig machen) und erste Übernachtung auf La Crusc



dede schrieb:


> Wenn du Fanes oben bist kannst du ja einfach bis zum Col Locia rübertrailen und dann in Einbahnstraßenmanier wieder zurückfahren (der Abschnitt durch die Latschen wird aufwärts etwas anspruchsvoller, das Hochtal ist aber zu genial um es einfach komplett weg zu lassen), lohnt allemal zumal die meisten auf der Passage runter zur Capann Alpina ohnehin wenig Spaß haben.


 
Gute Idee 



dede schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern deinen Track zu Hause angesehen, das Auf und Ab zwischen Bioch und Incisa kannst du viel schöner mit der direkten und sehr aussichtsreichen Verbindung entlang des Pralongiakamms (2 kurze Schiebestellen) "entschärfen", sparst dir dabei noch ein paar Hm und kommst dann von oben zum Incisapaß runter.


 
Ja, habe ich zu Hause auch bemerkt, dass ich die Pralongia versehentlich  "umkurvt" habe und inzwischen behoben. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## dede (13. Juni 2012)

Dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt gleich in Zwischenwasser starten (am Ortseingang kann man ganz gut parken) und auf der alten Gadertalstraße nach Piccolein und dann durchs Alt-Wengental via San Berbora, Tolpei, Coz nach Specia und dann auf die Armentarawiesen fahren. 
Ritjoch selbst ist an sich wenig spektakulär und kannst du getrost auslassen. Wenn, dann mußt du kurz unterhalb des Sattels/Biotops noch sehr steil hoch zum "Gipfel" des Crusc de Rit (sind 2 Min zu Fuß von oben) und dann runter nach Spescia. Vom Gipfel hat man einen super Panoramablick, der allerdings auch von Alt Wengen praktisch identisch ist.


----------



## muddymartin (19. Juni 2012)

Ok, habe die Variante von Zwischenwasser direkt Richtung Heilig Kreuz wieder verworfen und bin wieder bei Deinem ersten Vorschlag. Unterkünfte (Heiligkreuz, Bindelweghütte und Rif. Averau) konnte ich auch schon reservieren. Folgende Fragen hätte ich noch:
- Wir würden in St. Vigil starten (Kronplatz am Anreisetag) und dort auch nächtigen. Gibt es dort Empfehlung, wo wir das Auto während der Tour stehen lassen können (neben dem o.s. Vorschlag Zwischenwasser)?
- Um nicht zu früh am Tag auf dem Bindelweg zu sein, welche Auffahrt zur Pralongia wäre alternativ zur Piz Soregabahn zu empfehlen? Oder doch besser Trailabfahrt nach Canazei (welche?)
- Seilbahn Col dei Baldi (per Bahn): lohnt es sich, diese zweimal zu benutzen und einen Alleghetrail mitzunehmen? Welcher wäre Empfehlenswert (bis S2)

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2012)

Na dann... auf ein Neues )
Man könnte glaub ich Richtung des Wasserspiel- respektive Sportplatzes "Ciamaur" etwas außerhalb des Ortes Ri. Pederü gut und kostenfrei parken (ich steh immer auf dem Parkplatz des Hotels eines Freundes, deswegen keine klarere Aussage dazu).
Zur Pralongia hoch gibt es 2 schöne Auffahrten. Die am meisten gewählte startet unmittelbar am Parkplatz der Piz Sorega-Bahn (linkshaltend und dann am Rifugio Soreghes vorbei) und mündet oben am Kamm etwas unterhalb des Pralongia-"Gipfels", die zweite zieht von Armentarola über die Störeswiesen hoch zum kleinen Störes-Gipfel (Verlängerung des Pralongiakamms) und kommt dann von etwas oberhalb zur Pralongia runter. Beide sehr schön, wobei die erste Variante etwas aussichtsreicher (aber noch sonnenexponierter) und evtl. auch ein wenig einfacher ist.... 
Trail nach Canazei: mehrere Varianten möglich => a) Bikepark b) ab dem Straßenwärterhäuschen in der Kehre unterhalb des Albergo Pordoi auf den Trail (neu hergerichtet und mittlerweile etwas besser fahrbar als früher) runter zum Pian Schiavaneis. Dort den Parkplatz und Paßstraße geradeaus in die Schotterpiste (Schranke) queren und dann linkshaltend entlang des Rio Antermont bis Lupo Bianco. Am Ende des Parkplatzes 3-4 Treppen abwärts und weiter dem Trail folgen, der bald in eine Schotterpiste mündet c) Ab Pian Schiavaneis ca. 1 km auf Teer nach oben kurbeln, dann in der Linkskehre links weg und zur Valentiniauffahrt rüberfahren. Diese (teilw. sehr steil) hoch zur Hütte und rüber zum Col Rodella (Bergstation Rodellabahn) und dann den 530er nach Campitello runter (teilw. anspruchsvoll und durchgehend sehr steil)
Col dei Baldi: auf jeden Fall!!! Der Standardtrail ist derjenige über den verlassenen Weiler Fernazza bis zur vor Coi und dann runter, der noch etwas schwierigere geht direkt am Fertazzagipfel via Lagusello nach Caprile runter - beide Prädikat absolute Klasse und sehr lohnenswert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin (auf ein Neues) beeindruckt....Danke!


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2012)

Wie beeindruckt wirst du dann erst von den Dolos selbst sein?!?!?


----------



## Horstelix (19. Juni 2012)

Servus dede,

ich drängel mich da mal mit rein, da wir auf unserer geplanten Dolomitentour auch über Pralongia fahren wollen.

Die "meistgenutzte" Auffahrt ist für mich nicht ganz klar:
Vom Parkplatz Sorega-Bahn links den Weg 22 ganz hoch und dann noch ein kurzes Stück den 23er zur Pralongia.

Oder den 22er nur ein kurzes Stück, dann rechts in den 21er abbiegen,  hoch bis zur Bergstation der Sorega-Bahn und dann über 21A und 23 zur Pralongia?
Wegenummern hab ich aus der Tabacco Nr. 07.

Die zweite Auffahrt hab ich gefunden, das ist Weg24A, der dann in den 24er zur Pralongia mündet.


----------



## dede (20. Juni 2012)

Exakt, ist die Schotterpiste 22 und dann den 23er entlang des Kamms. Einzige Möglichkeit sich dort zu verfahren ist direkt am Rifugio Soreghes, da meines Wissens nach der Wegweiser geradeaus durch die Wiese auf den alten Wanderweg zeigt. Per Bike muß man allerdings einfach weiter der Schotterpiste (erst ne Rechtskurve, danach geht's ziemlich zielstrebig dem Kamm entgegen) folgen...
Direkt zur Soregabahn hochfahren würde ich nicht, das ist größtenteils entlang der Skipiste und zu steil bzw. teilw. übler Untergrund
Die zweite geht zu Beginn aber auf dem 18er (fast flache Schotterpiste) bis zum Abzweig der 24 und mündet dann erst in den 24a (oder soagr b, so genau hab ich das grad nicht im Kopf)


----------



## Horstelix (21. Juni 2012)

Servus dede,

Danke für die Beschreibung, ich habs jetzt über 22/23 geplant.

Du hast hier schonmal den 520er Trail nach Moena erwähnt, das ist der in der Karte als Wanderweg 520 eingezeichnete, oder?

Von Predazzo mit der Bahn zum Passo Feudo hoch: die 2. Sektion ist scheinbar ein Sessellift, nimmt der auch Biker mit oder muß vom Rif. Gardone dann hochgetreten werden?

Was wäre denn eine empfehlenswerte Abfahrt vom Passo Feudo Richtung Obereggen?


----------



## dede (22. Juni 2012)

520er dürfte in den Karten auch so eingezeichnet sein. Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten ihn (von oben sprich vom Karerpaß aus kommend) anzufahren: a) einfach die Paßstraße runterrollen bis zum Abzweig oder b) die klassische Forstwegabfahrt (519er) nehmen und dann nach etwa 2 km links rüberqueren. Allerdings übersieht man den Abzweig gerne....

Predazzo/Feudo sind in der Tat 2 Sektionen, wobei man beide nutzt (Umsteigen natürlich nötig). Dort (zumindest den allerobersten Teil) raufzustrampeln ist wegen der Steilheit der Skipiste faktisch unmöglich....

Feudo/Obereggen: die einfachste Art ist natürlich die breite Piste direkt runter (für die meisten Transalpler die Standard-Uphillstrecke). Etwas spannender wird's hiermit: kurz nach dem Sattel rechts leicht hoch zur Mayrlalm (glaub ist der 23er) und nach der Alm über den 18er runter zum Epircher Lahner. Weiter auf den 11er und 10er Trails bis kurz unterhalb von Obereggen.... Je nachdem wie man dann weiter will ggf. die Speedstrecke vom Bewaller rüber zum Karersee nehmen (Templweg) und die teilw. anspruchsvollen aber traumhaften Trails 10a, 10 und 7 runter nach Welschnofen dranhängen


----------



## muddymartin (24. Juni 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Kann Uli's Tourenplaner im Büro nicht öffnen, aber es müßte bis auf den Pezzi de Paru-Trail (den hat der Uli leider nicht im Planer) alles drin und nachvollziehbar sein. Einfach nach der Abfahrt von den 5 Torri runter bis zur Straßenmündung am Pian Cianzope (der Uli fährt da stattdessen bereits vor der Straßenmündung rechts durch die Murenabgangszone "Boa Cinque Torri"). Paßstraße Ri Cortina bis zu einer Linkskehre, in der von links der 406er mündet. Gegenüber (etwas versteckt hinter einer Leitplanke geht der kleine Trail weg, auf dem man zur Alm runter kommt).


 

Ok, denke, dass ich den Trail auf der Karte ausgemacht habe.  Wenn wir voher Richtung Cian Zope abfahren, kann man das komplett auf dem 439 runter oder nur wie bei U.Stiancu ab etwa halber Höhe?


----------



## dede (26. Juni 2012)

Sorry, da steht ja noch ne Antwort aus:
der 439er war im oberen Teil vor langer Zeit mal zienlich abgerutscht wegen des großen Erdrutsches der "Boa 5 Torri". Wenn du von oben kommst würde ich folgendermaßen abfahren: Am Rifugio Scoiattoli den Weg nehmen, der durch die hergerichteten Laufgräben führt (anfangs muß man im Freilichtmuseum schieben) bis man auf die Straße unterhalb der 5 Torri stößt. Diese dann runter bis in die große Rechtskehre ("Landries") und dort auf einen etwas ruppigen Wanderweg runter zum Sesselliftparkplatz Bai de Dones. Gleich wieder rechts ab auf den 424er und am kleinen Tümpel vorbei bis Cian Zope trailen.


----------



## muddymartin (26. Juni 2012)

perfekt, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmutscheller (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Dolomitenexperten, ich habe hier eine kleine Dolomitenrunde, wie kann man diese Runde noch verbessern, z.B. mit mehr Lifteinsatz und mehr Trails, bzw. Highlights was man gefahren sein muss, die Trails dürfen auch S3 mit kurzen Abschnitten S4 sein, die Route kann auch geändert werden wenn es sinnvoller ist dürfte ruhig Traillastige ggf. auch Liftlastiger sein. Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Dolomitenrunde
Tag 1: Start St. Andrä, Hasl, St. Magdalena, Geisler Alm, Adolf Munkelweg, Raschötzhütte, 
Tag 2: Raschotzhütte, Raschötzspitze, St. Ulrich  Weg Nr. 3, Bahn zur Tierser Alp, Weg 7 a, Plattkofelhütte, Tierser Alp
Tag 3: Tierser Alpl, Knüppelweg, Tiers, St. Zyprian hochg zum Niegerjoch, Weg 1 A,Karrerpass, Moena, Weg 519, 520, Canazei, Bindelweghütte
Tag 4: Bindelweghütte, bis Caprile, Wanderweg nach Alleghe, Bahn, Pescul, Rif. Averau
Tag 5: Avereauhütte, bis Cortina, Bahn, Misurina, Cadinirunde
Tag 6: Misurina, Schluderbach, Senneshütte, Pederü, St. Vigil, Heiligkreuzschutzhaus
Tag 7: Heiligkreuz, St. Kassian, Piz Surega, La Villa und Badia Juel Joch, Kreuzjoch, Madalges Alm, Schlüterhütte
Tag 8: Schlüterhütte, Peitlerscharte, Göma Joch, Peitlerkofel, Würzjoch, Maurerberghütte, Lüsner Joch, Astjoch, Kreuzstöckel, Lüsen, St. Andrä

Johannes


----------



## Luk00r (7. Juli 2012)

Knüppelweg ist noch immer gesperrt (im Juni war ein Bekannter dort)


----------



## jmutscheller (8. Juli 2012)

Dann hoffe ich, dass bis September der Knüppelsteig wieder offen ist. Hat jemand noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten der Runde? Vielleicht kann man noch ein paar Seilbahnen einbauen und ein paar super Trails dazufügen?

Gruß Johannes


----------



## chuck1 (10. Juli 2012)

jmutscheller schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass bis September der Knüppelsteig wieder offen ist. Hat jemand noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten der Runde? Vielleicht kann man noch ein paar Seilbahnen einbauen und ein paar super Trails dazufügen?
> 
> Gruß Johannes


 
Da wird wohl nicht´s draus. Nach Auskunft der Tierser Alp wird der Steig während des ganzen Jahres wegen Reparaturarbeiten unter der Woche gesperrt sein. Am Wochenende ist er angeblich befahrbar, weil dann nicht gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Luk00r (10. Juli 2012)

In so einem Fall denke ich, dass man auch während der Woche durchkommt, halt mal nett die Bauarbeiter dort fragen (glaub irgendwo hab ich sowas gelesen, locals)
Ich glaub es werden die Brücken unten in der Schlucht erneuert ...


----------



## chuck1 (10. Juli 2012)

Hab nochmal bei Touristenbüro in Tiers nachgefragt, hier die Antwort:

_Der Knüppelsteig ist voraussichtlich auch heuer den ganzen Sommer über geschlossen, mit Ausnahme 2 Wochen im August (11.08.-26.08.2012).
Es heißt, die Arbeiten Enden mit Herbst (allerdings hatten wir letztes Jahr die selbe Meldung bekommen) Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Arbeiten heuer abgeschlossen werden.
Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sarah Mair
Tourismusverein Tiers am Rosengarten_

Ich hab keine Lust auf halben Weg Probleme zu bekommen und werde deshalb umplanen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robxc (11. Juli 2012)

@Luk00r

Seid Ihr im letzten Jahr tragend den Knüppelsteig von der Tierseralp runter oder eine alternative Strecke? In einem anderen Thread hattest Du geschrieben, daß Ihr 1000m runtergetragen habt. Welches wäre denn eine fahrbare Alternative?

MfG

Robert


----------



## Luk00r (12. Juli 2012)

wir sind tragend runter, einen Weg nördlicher (Schaufele Steig, goßer Mist).
Es gibt aber auch einen Weg südwestlich, der Kollege, der im Juni war ist dann dort runter, soll besser gewesen sein als unsere Trageacktion letztes Jahr (evtl über Bärenfalle, ich seh auf der Karte nix andres)
Leider meldet er sich grad nicht, hatte ihn auch schon gefragt nach der anderen Auweichmöglichkeit.


----------



## dede (12. Juli 2012)

Schäufelesteig kannst per Bike vergessen (s.o.);
Meines Wissens nach haben sie einen kleinen Weg angelegt um den Knüppelsteig zu umgehen während der Arbeiten, der größtenteils sogar mit dem Bike befahrbar sein soll (müßte man aber erst verifizieren, kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen aus nicht näher bestimmter Quelle)
Bärenfalle würde ich abraten, das ist nur für wirklich Hartgesottene mit ECHTER (!) Bergsteigererfahrung und keinesfalls mit rutschigen Bikeschuhen, da man dort im oberen Teil (der sog. Bärenfalle) eine extrem steile und unangenehm rutschige Schlucht (teilw. seilversichert) runtertragen muß. Im oberen Tschamintal wird's dann allerdings traumhaft schön.....


----------



## dede (12. Juli 2012)

jmutscheller schrieb:


> Tag 1: Start St. Andrä, Hasl, St. Magdalena, Geisler Alm, Adolf Munkelweg, Raschötzhütte,
> Tag 2: Raschotzhütte, Raschötzspitze, St. Ulrich  Weg Nr. 3, Bahn zur Tierser Alp, Weg 7 a, Plattkofelhütte, Tierser Alp
> Tag 3: Tierser Alpl, Knüppelweg, Tiers, St. Zyprian hochg zum Niegerjoch, Weg 1 A,Karrerpass, Moena, Weg 519, 520, Canazei, Bindelweghütte
> Tag 4: Bindelweghütte, bis Caprile, Wanderweg nach Alleghe, Bahn, Pescul, Rif. Averau
> ...



Tag 1: Munkelweg ist fürs Biken verboten, da mußt du schieben
Tag 2: Bahn zur Seiseralm nehm ich an wolltst du schreiben, oder? Du kannst auf der Alm selbst ein bißchen Trailen, in dem du vom Hotel Sonne den Weg rüber zur Sanonhütte nimmst (aber viele Wanderer, ist demnach oft reines "Stop and Go") 
Tag 4: (mind.) einen der Alleghetrails solltest du schon mitnehmen....
Tag 5: "bis Cortina" gibt's natürlich in verschiedensten Varianten - "Bahn" danach bezieht sich auf die Faloria nehm ich an?! Wenn du ganz hoch fährst zur Bergstation kannst du den Weg unterhalb der Marcoira rüber/runter zum Passo Tre Croci mitnehmen. 
Tag 6: Wär's extrem heftig mag, der kann zur Forcella Popena hochschieben- tragen (ca. 45-60 Min) und sich am Val Popena versuchen (S2-S4).... Würde als kleinen "Nachtisch" am La Crusc noch den 13er Supertrail einbauen und ggf. mit dem letzten Lift wieder hoch zur Hütte fahren (der Trail ist an sich mindestens so schön wie sein "berühmter Bruder" nach St. Kassian, leider halt etwas kürzer) => Direkt an den 3 Kreuzen den klassischen 15er Trail Ri St. Kassian ansteuern, aber schon nach wengen Metern rechts ab auf den 13er. Nach etwa 200m trifft man auf eine Schotterpiste, an der etwa 10m links versetzt der Steig weiter bergab führt. Bei Gabelung im unteren Teil entweder links (geht etwas tiefer runter) oder rechts Ri Oies (ist wurzeliger) bis zum querenden Waldsteig zum Lech da Le, dem man rechts kurz steil und sehr wurzelig abwärts bis zum kleinen Seeauge folgt. Ab hier wurde der vormals unfahrbare Steig zu einem "Themenweg" für Kinder ausgebaut, so daß man den steilen Stich hoch zur Mittelstation/Rifugio Lee mittlerweile fahren kann. Ab Mittelstation dann entweder Sessellift hoch oder die 2-3 Rampen durchdrücken (ist an sich alles fahrbar, kostet aber richtig Kraft).....
Tag 7: ich nehm an du fährst per Gondel hoch zum Piz Sorega? Ein wenig trailiger wird's, wenn du statt der Sorega-Gondel die Piz La Illa Gondel nimmst. Oben dann erst bergab 2 kurze steile Stiche aufwärts bis zur Baita Fraina. Hier geht rechts der 23a ab, der unterhalb der Pre Ciablun auf die Schotterpiste führt. Hier links aufwärts und zur La Brancia. Von da ab stets dem Kamm folgen bis zur Pralongiahütte. Dann runter zum Incisajoch und weiter auf dem Trail geradeaus zum Campolongopaß. Kurz oberhalb geht rechts eine FS weg, die dich in die Nähe der Nigerhütte bringt. Oberhalb des Golfplatzes dann nochmal eine kurze Traileinlage (S0 Flowtrail) bis nach Arlara und weiter nach Corvara. Danach kannst evtl. noch die ganzen Grödnerjochtrails dranhängen (Auffahrt per Bahnkombination bis zum Paß möglich), kostet aber etwa 2 Std mehr.
Tag 8: Peitlerkofel? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß du zum Gipfel hoch willst, oder? Nach dem Gömajoch wären die logischen nächsten Etappenorte die Jausenstation Göma und die Alm Munt de Fornella.
Nach Lüsen runter gibt's auch Alternativen zur Straße und wenn ihr mehrere seid, dann findet sich ab St. Andrä für die Nicht-Autofahrer noch ein wunderschöner Trialabschluß bis nach Albeins runter.....


----------



## dede (12. Juli 2012)

Ach so, sonst ist das Ganze eine runde Sache, nicht gerade einfach aber ziemlich genial trailig und ein TRAUM


----------



## jmutscheller (12. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank dede,

ich werde mir die Vorschläge in der Karte am Wochenende ansehen und mich ggf. nochmals melden.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## chuck1 (13. Juli 2012)

robxc schrieb:


> @Luk00r
> 
> Seid Ihr im letzten Jahr tragend den Knüppelsteig von der Tierseralp runter oder eine alternative Strecke? In einem anderen Thread hattest Du geschrieben, daß Ihr 1000m runtergetragen habt. Welches wäre denn eine fahrbare Alternative?
> 
> ...


 
Wir werden´s so machen, dass wir von St. Ulrich hoch zur Seiser-Alm und runter über die Wanderwege zu den Völser Weihern fahren. Von dort dann bis zum Karerpass und übernachten. Da uns dann ein Tag "fehlt" (Tierser-Alp, Schlern-Abfahrt bis zur Bindelhütte), bauen wir für den nächsten Tag den Passo San Niccolo ein und werden am Abend bei der Bindelhütte landen. Dann sind wir wieder im "Tritt".


----------



## muddymartin (23. Juli 2012)

Kurzes Feedback: Sind seit gestern abend wieder zurück. Die Runde wie oben beschrieben war echt genial, landschaftlich und vom Fahrspaß absolut ein Traum.
Lediglich die Alleghetrails konnten wir wegen einem Unwetter (das uns schon zwischen Porta Vescovo und Passo Padon erwischt hat) am Donnerstag nicht fahren, (und sind zudem zu spät am Lift zum Rif. Averau gewesen --> 400hm extra hochschieben) Aber bei Gnocci al gorgonzola  und geschmorten Rinderbacken in Rotweinsoße im echt genialen Rifugio war alles wieder vergessen.

*Vielen Dank dede für die super Tipps!!*


----------



## dede (7. August 2012)

Ein paar aktuelle pics zu den Trails um die 5 Torri, Landries und 424er (vom Marco, inkl. GPS-Daten) findet ihr hier => http://www.mtb-forum.it/fotoreport-intorno-alla-tofana-di-rozes-con-la-nuova-trek-fuel-ex-9-8-2013/


----------



## muddymartin (7. August 2012)

Genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BanditB3 (13. August 2012)

Servus Dede,

die Bilder von Marco sind genial. Ich kann leider die GPS-Daten nicht finden. 
Kannst mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen.

Gruß
Bandit


----------



## dede (13. August 2012)

vor dem letzten Bild => "traccia giorno 1/2/3" allerding sollte man erwähnen, daß das Travenanzestal (sprich die Hauptabfahrt des 3. Tages) fürs Biken gesperrt ist und die eine Sondergenehmigung hatten.....


----------



## BanditB3 (13. August 2012)

... sehr, sehr schade.  Aber es wird schon seine Gründe haben.
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die promte Antwort.
Bin immer wieder begeistert über deine profunden Ortskenntnisse!!


----------



## snooze (16. Juli 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Sorry, da steht ja noch ne Antwort aus:
> der 439er war im oberen Teil vor langer Zeit mal zienlich abgerutscht wegen des großen Erdrutsches der "Boa 5 Torri". Wenn du von oben kommst würde ich folgendermaßen abfahren: Am Rifugio Scoiattoli den Weg nehmen, der durch die hergerichteten Laufgräben führt (anfangs muß man im Freilichtmuseum schieben) bis man auf die Straße unterhalb der 5 Torri stößt. Diese dann runter bis in die große Rechtskehre ("Landries") und dort auf einen etwas ruppigen Wanderweg runter zum Sesselliftparkplatz Bai de Dones. Gleich wieder rechts ab auf den 424er und am kleinen Tümpel vorbei bis Cian Zope trailen.



@dede: Wie sähe denn eine sinnvolle weitere Abfahrt Richtung Mittelstation Col Druscie aus? über den 406 Malga Pezie de Paru und Rist Son dei Prade? Wollen dann vielleicht mal den Bikepark runter, Seilbahn wieder hoch und im Anschluss Richtung Sennes.
Danke!


----------



## dede (17. Juli 2015)

Was meinst du mit "weitere Abfahrt" (also von wo kommend)??? Pezie Paru-Son dei Prade ist aufwärts auch gut fahrbar, der Trail dann hoch zur Malga Fedarola wird knifflig (denke da muß man aufwärts paar Meter ausm Sattel, alternativ halt zur "normalen" Auffahrt hochkurbeln). 1-2 Kehren oberhalb der Malga Fedarola geht dann rechts ein Skiweg durch die Maiorera ab (glaub 405er), auf dem man halbwegs vernünftig rüberkommt


----------



## snooze (18. Juli 2015)

wir kommen vom Rif. Averau und wollen weiter Richtung Sennes mit Zwischenstop Col Druscie.


----------



## dede (20. Juli 2015)

dann paßt's wunderbar


----------



## dede (7. September 2015)

Update zur Abfahrt vom Rif. Palmieri/Crod da Lago zur Ponte Rucorto bzw. Pezie de paru respektive dann Aufffahrt zum Passo Giau:

Der vormals ziemlich üble Wanderweg 434/437 wurde (für) diese Saison komplett neu angelegt und ist nunmehr ein traumhaftes 1m breites Schotterband, das mit S1-S2 Fahrtechnik vollständig fahrbar ist (inkl. einiger seeehr nett angelegter Kehren, die man OHNE Umsetzen fahren kann!). Der (feine) Schotter ist aktuell noch etwas wenig verdichtet, so daß man dem Weg vor entsprerchenden Bremsmanövern wohl noch etwas Zietzum "Setzen" geben sollte, aber spätestens nach dem Winter, sprich nächste Saison sollte sich der Untergrund entsprechend verfestigt haben.... Natürlich bleibt diese Verbindung ein ABSOLUTER Wandererhighway, so daß man ihn NUR zu Tagesrandzeiten und außerhalb der Hochsaison fahren sollte, aber dann öffnet er völlig neue, hervorragende Verbindungsvarianten und ist mehr als nur eine Alternative für die Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten nach Cortina runter! 
Wenn man dennoch mit den Wanderern Probleme bekommt bieten sich gleich 3 Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten an um den Weg in weniger begangenes Gelände zu verlassen (teilw. nur noch in altem Kartenmaterial verzeichnet!): 
1. Am Cason de Formin (Kreuzung mit dem 435er) weiter dem 434er abwärts über die Wiese folgen (Singletrail, der später in Variante 2 mündet)
2. Unmittelbar (ca. 50m) VOR der Bachbrücke über den Ru Formin rechts ab auf der verfallenen Wegtrasse abwärts halten und
3. 3 Minuten vor der Mündung an der Ponte Rucorto rechts auf die alte Giaupaß-Trasse abbiegen, die linikshaltend zum sagenumwobenen "Muraglia di Giau"-Steinwall raufführt (aufwärts schwer fahrbar, weil stark erodiert)


----------



## c43306 (27. November 2015)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback: Sind seit gestern abend wieder zurück. Die Runde wie oben beschrieben war echt genial, landschaftlich und vom Fahrspaß absolut ein Traum.
> Lediglich die Alleghetrails konnten wir wegen einem Unwetter (das uns schon zwischen Porta Vescovo und Passo Padon erwischt hat) am Donnerstag nicht fahren, (und sind zudem zu spät am Lift zum Rif. Averau gewesen --> 400hm extra hochschieben) Aber bei Gnocci al gorgonzola  und geschmorten Rinderbacken in Rotweinsoße im echt genialen Rifugio war alles wieder vergessen.
> 
> *Vielen Dank dede für die super Tipps!!*


Das klingt super - ich möchte im kommenden Juli die Runde fahren. Habt ihr GPS Daten - würde die Planung noch mal erleichtern. Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

